# 135 exhaust



## ghartman (Jul 9, 2021)

looking for the u-shaped elbow on a 135 vertical exhaust, 
i bought one online but its the wrong one


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ghartman, welcome to the forum.

There's quite few available on the internet. Listed below are just two examples. Don't forget a gasket for the flange face. 





__





Zbox Parts for Heavy Machinery Equipment & Tractor Repair







www.zbox.com





Exhaust Manifold Elbow Compatible with Massey Ferguson 35X 135 35 898011M1 | eBay


----------



## ghartman (Jul 9, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello ghartman, welcome to the forum.
> 
> There's quite few available on the internet. Listed below are just two examples. Don't forget a gasket for the flange face.
> 
> ...


thats what i bought, it doesnt come out far enough to clear the hood


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have to improvise.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When I need a special pipe made up (bent), I head down to the local muffler shop and have them bend me up one.


----------

